# ERROR: x11-wm/metacity-2.20.2 failed

## parfum

hola a todos.. mi problema es el siguiente... estoy instalando gnome sobre gentoo.. por lo cual he ejecutado emerge gnome todo iba bien hasta que me salio ERROR: x11-wm/metacity-2.20.2 failed.. he intentado por todos los lados.. alguien me podria ayudar ?

parte del log de la instalacion es.

```

checking for METACITY_MESSAGE... yes

checking for METACITY_WINDOW_DEMO... yes

configure: error: "Pango 1.2.0 or greater based on Xft2 is required"

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.20.2/work/metacity-2.20.2/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-wm/metacity-2.20.2 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line  616:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line  543:  Called gnome2_src_configure

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line  557:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.20.2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-wm/metacity-2.20.2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

----------

## jgascon

```

configure: error: "Pango 1.2.0 or greater based on Xft2 is required" 

```

Parece que tienes que instalar pango antes que metacity...

----------

## parfum

ya, .. ya lo tengo instalado..

emerge pango

y parece instalado.. lo mismo que el gtk+

----------

## jgascon

¿Tienes el paquete x11-libs/libXft instalado?

----------

## Coghan

Buscando un poco en los foros sale este Topic. Básicamente reinstala pango:

```
emerge -1 pango
```

Fíjate en el -1 es importante en estos casos para no ensuciar tu archivo world con dependencias.

----------

## parfum

ya he instalalado x11-libs/libXft y tambien reinstale pando como me sugirieron. y aun persiste el error.

----------

## Coghan

El último Post del Tópic que te comenté antes, sugiere que revises si tienes habilitada la USE flag X en el paquete pango.

----------

## parfum

hola. me puede explicar lo de habilitar el use flag.. ya he hecho lo que me han dicho de instalar el libXft.. tambien reinstale el pango como me dijo con.. emerge -1 pango... me sigue saliendo el error..

mi archivo make.conf.. es el siguiente:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

FEATURES="ccache"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ "

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://www.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.samerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="npt1 nptlonly -ipv6 -fortran unicode svg hal dbus"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -eds -esd gnome gstreamer gtk firefox"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"
```

----------

## Coghan

Lee el Handbook , sobre todo el apartado de las USE para que entiendas como funciona. 

Muy resumido las variable USE añaden o quitan, según sea el caso, funcionalidad a los paquetes.

Para tu problema, tienes dos posibles soluciones, añadir "X" a la lista la variable USE de tu make.conf o agregar al tu fichero /etc/portage/package.use la siguiente línea:

```
x11-libs/pango X
```

La diferencia está en el segundo caso se aplicaran las dependencias para la interfaz gráfica solo para el paquete x11-lib/pango y ponerlo en el make.conf se aplicará a todo el sistema que haga uso de esta USE flag.

----------

## parfum

gracias.. ya esta instalado. faltaba agregar las use de pango.. muchas gracias.. si algun incoveniente vuelvo a escribir   :Very Happy: 

lo ultimo que hice fue.. escribir la configuracion sobre /etc/portage/package.use y agregar el pango X.. despues hice.. emerge -1 pango y por ultimo emerge gnome

postada.. el mensaje fue escrito desde gentoo..   :Razz: 

----------

